# RAF Upwood July 2011



## inceptionwave (Jul 24, 2011)

History of RAF Upwood

In 1917 the Royal Flying corps brought 160 acres worth of land. At the beginning there were no permanent buildings on the land, this had changed by 1918 a number of hangers and huts. It was during this time that the field was renamed to Upwood from it's original.

However, after the first world war the land was no longer in use by the Royal Flying Corps and therefore the land was returned back to the neighboring community.

This changed in 1934 when the RAF had expanded and the military were looking for more locations to house their needs. RAF Upwood was then decided to be reactivated and expanded.

RAF Upwood then was sold to United States Airforce in 1981, it was then officially closed in 1994.

Arial photo of RAF Upwood when it was still open







Photographs from my visit

Entrance of RAF Upwood






Ceiling of entrance building






Corridor






Cupboard






Corridor 






Room through a room






Looking through the window






Admin Building






Stairway in the admin building











Fire damage to the admin building






Fire damaged corridor






Tank






Access denied






The bar area in the rec building






Thank you for looking


----------



## highcannons (Jul 24, 2011)

Thats well trashed! Good pictures, funny to see the tank just sitting there. Thanks mate


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 24, 2011)

highcannons said:


> Thats well trashed! Good pictures, funny to see the tank just sitting there. Thanks mate



Thanks , yeah I was surprised by it as it was even more trashed than I had expected, even when looking at other people's reports.


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice one mate great job. I love this place its mind blowing just seems to go on for ever we spent about 4 hours walking round thanks for sharing


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 24, 2011)

urban phantom said:


> Nice one mate great job. I love this place its mind blowing just seems to go on for ever we spent about 4 hours walking round thanks for sharing



Thank you, I love this place but it was sad to see it trashed like it was. Unfortunately I ran out of time before I even got to the tower  I did not realize just how big it was, until I got there but I was in awe of it. It was so quiet there too, apart from the wind banging on one of the doors, no one else was there which was awesome!


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 24, 2011)

You must go back and spend more time the officers mess is large and still standing. I think im going again when i get the time


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 24, 2011)

Will definitely go back there, will probably keep going back to it to be honest. The place has me hooked, my regret yesterday was not spending alot of time there.


----------



## TheSarge (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome pics!!

Shame that the tank has been graffitied.


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you  The tank just looked trashed inside as the chavs had been at it, like they have been at the rest of the site.


----------



## Farmerboy (Oct 2, 2011)

I've had my first photography trip there today! My only visit was for the 1940s weekend there. It is truly a massive place but absolutely trashed! 

Where abouts is the Officers Mess building, we couldn't find it! Your pictures are really good. Did you see the big ovens in one of the kitchens?!


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 2, 2011)

very nice mate well done


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 2, 2011)

Wicked explore aint it. It was way better half a decade ago tho, here's siad from then:





It's always been my local! Over 100 buildings , glad you had a good one!


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 3, 2011)

Have spent hours here.

It's one of those places you can visit again & again.

Nice to see some recent photos.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## inceptionwave (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone, I would love to visit again and hopefully will do soon! I did not have enough time to roam about and have a proper good look. Will do next time though  Lovely place.


----------



## Rolfey (Oct 16, 2011)

highcannons said:


> Thats well trashed! Good pictures, funny to see the tank just sitting there. Thanks mate



i went there about 3 weeks ago every time i go lol gets worse and worse why do people feel need to smash things up?, its an amazing site been there about 4 times and you can neva get bored of this lol.


----------

